# Neon Transformer for Geissler Tube



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Sounds pretty dangerous.

As old as many of us are on this forum, I don't think anyone here today predates neon signs. 
They're all in heaven.

Maybe run this on physics forums or allaboutcircuits?


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Neon was heading out when I was heading into the trade, early '70's. All of the signs I ever worked on were HO Florescent. Neon was handled by those other guys. Also has to do with were you were living and working. Out here in the West we were an early adopter of some tech.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a few friends that collect neon I could ask, but I dont know if this is their jam. Really I would ask a local neon repair shop in your area.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wow. So cool.


----------



## GeisslerZone (Dec 11, 2021)

MikeFL said:


> Sounds pretty dangerous.
> 
> As old as many of us are on this forum, I don't think anyone here today predates neon signs.
> They're all in heaven.
> ...


Dangerous? I suppose if you don’t take precautions. My question really wasn’t about Geissler tubes or how old they are, it was about the currently available Self Adjusting Neon Power Supplies - How does it safely apply the correct voltage (in my case 2kV).
My second question is, How do you test a neon circuit? What is a relatively inexpensive testing equipment?


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

GeisslerZone said:


> I have a late 1800s Geisler tube spinner with several Geisler tubes. Geisler tubes, I found out, were the precursors to neon tubes. The tubes are mostly around 6 to 8 inches long, some are longer. I also have an antique Ruhmkorff coil (antique high voltage power supply.
> I have two questions related to testing:
> 
> Before I hook everything up, I want to test each component. One of the items I need is a transformer. These Geissler tubes require about 2 Kvolts sometimes a little higher. I’ve been looking at self adjusting transformers. My question is are they safe for the device they are powering? These items are somewhat fragile. Or should I go with a manual adjusting transformer?
> ...


You should get on the www.pupman.com list (TCML--Tesla Coil Mailing List), visit the site and check out the TC webring sites (though it appears the webring itself is dead, the Google hits are still indexed.) I would recommend Gary Lau's page for a good starting place.

The list has been very active lately, and has a plethora of the resources you seek. I've been into HV and coiling for about twenty years. It's a ton of fun.


----------



## RachelKestner (10 mo ago)

Neon was on its way out when I started in the profession in the early 1970s. Every sign I've ever worked on was HO Florescent. Those other people were in charge of Neon Direct . It also has to do with where you lived and worked. We were early adopters of some technology out here in the West.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

It’s an art form now, still very popular in Vegas and other similar places.

A lot of it now is very different. The big thing about neon originally was the glass blowing. Now they just CNC cut a sheet such as with a water jet sandwiched between two other sheets. Then cement it all together, vacuum, inject neon, seal shut. So the labor intensive part is done in minutes not hours. It’s sort of cheater neon.

With the way the little LED strips look now in fake light bulbs though I can see using that to make some really impressive fake neon.


----------



## Djea3 (Mar 8, 2019)

Just found this thread and it reminded me that when I was a kid my neighbor was a glass blower making neon signs! Forgot all about that. Circa 1965.


----------



## AlexFullerton (3 mo ago)

I'm curious what you found out. Were you able to test it? What did you use?


----------

